# Women Drivers



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Driving to the office this morning on the motorway, I looked over to my right and there was a woman in a brand new BMW doing 90 miles per hour with her face up close to her rear view mirror putting on her eyeliner!

I looked away for a couple of seconds and when I looked back she was halfway over in my lane still working on that make-up!!

It scared me (I'm a man ) so much that I dropped my electric shaver, which, knocked the bacon roll out of my other hand. In all the confusion of trying to straighten out the car using my knees against the steering wheel, it knocked my mobile from my ear, which fell into the coffee between my legs, causing it to splash and burn BIG JIM AND THE ROUND TWINS, causing me to scream, which made me drop the cigarette out of my mouth, ruined my shirt and DISCONNECTED AN IMPORTANT CALL

F****NG WOMEN DRIVERS !!!!!!


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Might have been a transvestite ;D ;D ;D

I don't put my eyeliner on in the car, don't want to get it on the leather  or stab myself in the eyeball


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ROTFLMAO ;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

What does that mean...?

ROTFLMAO ???


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

rolling on the floor laughing my arse off ;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

LOL, ;D

Thanks for enlightening me, although its not an abbreviation that rolls off the end of the tongue.

ROTFLMAO


----------

